# Restaurants on the water



## spm58 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey looking for some restaurants I can pull boat up in water and dock.


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Could you narrow down your range a little bit or are you looking for the entire Gulf Coast?


----------



## riopga (Feb 15, 2017)

The Wheelhouse on the Neches just above Sabine Lake is a fun place with fabulous food. You can tie up[ at the public boat ramp right next door.
I haven't found anything in Galveston, and I've tried a couple of times. I can't even find a place to dock anywhere in Galveston.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

#13 at Pelican Rest in Galveston


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Topwater Grill in San Leon / April Fool Point. 

Stingaree on the ICW on East Bay


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

-----Boat up Restaurants----
On Clear Lake:
O2 Bistro
Boondoggles
Sams Boat
Villa Capri
Barge 295
Cabo Bar and Grill
Kemah Boardwalk restaurants

Galv Bay:
Number 13
Top Water Grill (in San Leon)
Fishermans Warf (and restaurants down by the strand and cruise terminals on Galveston Ship Channel)
Marina Bar and Grill at the Galveston yacht basin


Bolivar Peninsula:
Stingarees

West Bay:
Watermans
West End Marina and Restaurant

Baytown:
O Neills


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*local*



spm58 said:


> Hey looking for some restaurants I can pull boat up in water and dock.


what bay, state or country??:texasflag


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



sgrem said:


> -----Boat up Restaurants----
> On Clear Lake:
> O2 Bistro
> Boondoggles
> ...


sgerm, you don't like to eat, right?? :texasflag


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Brother i eat lunch and dinner every day. I never miss.... 

Where you wanna meet for lunch? Im in!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Maybe Palm Harbor Marina still has good bacon cheeseburgers on Aransas Bay. Haven't been by in 5 or 6 years. Anyone been in?


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*oak island/trinity-east bay*

hurricane titas in oak island for the trinity/east bay guys


----------



## Taporath (Feb 12, 2019)

Mickey,s 
Hamptonâ€™s Landing Aransas 
Hard to beat the shrimp platter


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Fisherman's Daughter in Hoonah, Alaska


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*time and place*



sgrem said:


> Brother i eat lunch and dinner every day. I never miss....
> 
> Where you wanna meet for lunch? Im in!


seafood and i'm in. :texasflag


----------



## riopga (Feb 15, 2017)

*Where do you dock*

Sgrem, where do you dock when you go to Fisherman's Landing? Or anywhere in that area? Thanks


----------



## Bruce33 (May 10, 2013)

Dorados Freeport ICW


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

The Fish Spot
In the back at Moses Lake


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2019)

Virginia’s in port aransas


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Golden Nugget Casino in Lake Charles...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

sgrem said:


> -----Boat up Restaurants----
> On Clear Lake:
> O2 Bistro
> Boondoggles
> ...


Nailed it


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Hookers restaurant in Sargent. Right beside the swing bridge. 
Crab Shack on Caney Creek in Sargent. 
And I think wahooâ€™s has a couple spots too. 
These are all easy access from east matagorda bay



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Palm Harbor Marina was mentioned earlier. Noticed a couple of weeks ago there is a empty slab where building was.


----------



## Mmmg99 (Jul 4, 2017)

Channel Marker 17 in oak island. Great burgers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2019)

Paradise Key In Rockport....


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Lake Tawakoni Back In The Day*

Man, hadn't thought about that concept much lately. I can remember when I was a kid, floating barge/retail on Lake Tawakoni. Grab a burger, bait, fuel, you name it. Really neat stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2017)

Anything on lake calcasieu?


----------



## LL42L (Nov 24, 2017)

sgrem said:


> -----Boat up Restaurants----
> On Clear Lake:
> 
> Kemah Boardwalk restaurants


Where does one dock for free @ Kemah boardwalk?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

All along this blue line in the canal leading to the marina.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

any on west bay?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

As listed above.....

West Bay:
Watermans
West End Marina and Restaurant

There is also Marlin Marina in Bastrop, Dorados on the ICW across from Bridge Bait and tackle under the Surfside bridge, and the new one at Cold Pass/Churchill Bayou.


----------



## scooterfish58 (Apr 18, 2019)

Im sorry guys.I usually put in at causeway Galveston but willing to cruise to get there.


----------



## scooterfish58 (Apr 18, 2019)

Notenoughtime said:


> Could you narrow down your range a little bit or are you looking for the entire Gulf Coast?


Im sorry I put in at Galveston causeway


----------



## Go Frogs (Nov 19, 2014)

One more over on Bolivar - Steve's Landing - we prefer it over Stingaree's


----------



## Gstone (Aug 12, 2005)

Noahâ€™s Ark

Baycliff


----------



## LL42L (Nov 24, 2017)

sgrem said:


> All along this blue line in the canal leading to the marina.


Learn something new every day. Thx.
Looks a little dicey though. went back 5 yrs on the Google and only 5 boats in about 25 satellite snap shots. Could be a fluke, but...
Will try on an off-peak day and see how it works out.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Fisherman's Wharf on the Galveston ship channel has limited dockage. You could also make reservations with Harbor house for a slip and then access the entire Strand area with Willie G's and Nonno Tony's right on the water there.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Nonno Tony's has been closed for months


----------



## Rick1865 (Feb 2, 2019)

Good list. The only one I didn't see was Steve's Landing in Boliver.


----------

